# [H] baneblade weapons, crew and Space Hulk Death Angel Game [W] £$£$ [UK]



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi folks
UK based and have a few little bits to clear out, willing to ship world wide but buyer must pay shipping costs. Only really want to sell but am open to trades for IG or interesting FW bits. All prices inc uk shipping and paypal fees:
Baneblade Crew components and left over weapons and accessories £7
pics: https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd....9_10152097149015836_8588274207456355395_n.jpg
Space Hulk Death Angerl Card Game – new and unsued £20
pics: https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd...._=1411695791_997f0f9a0c19beaf94a509de51c2ee33
cheers


----------



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

baneblade bits now sold
Space Hulk card game now £15 posted in the uk
White Dwarf weekly folder £6 posted in the uk


----------

